# What's the best concentrate/grocery store fruit juice wine?



## ohchiz (May 16, 2015)

im new to wine, after a dragon blood that I think turned out pretty decent ive got my second batchfermenting, Welch's white grape peach. obviously haven't tried it yet but it smells good and ive heard good things about it and am impressed by how cheap and easy it was to make, just wondering if anyone wants to share other recipes made just from juice or frozen concentrates that turned out well.


----------



## bsassy2 (May 16, 2015)

We have used the concord grape and that was good. The white grape peach is very good. Also there is Old Orchard juices, Cherry/apple and raspberry/apple are also very good. Welcome to the forum. Beware, this is a very addictive hobby.


----------



## Troll (May 16, 2015)

Old orchard apple and mixed berry are good


----------



## Floandgary (May 17, 2015)

Best of all,,,, "Danger Dave's Dragon Blood"


----------



## wpt-me (May 20, 2015)

Blueberry pomegranate by Northland turned out quite
good.

Bill


----------



## wineforfun (May 20, 2015)

ohchiz said:


> im new to wine, after a dragon blood that I think turned out pretty decent ive got my second batchfermenting, Welch's white grape peach. obviously haven't tried it yet but it smells good and ive heard good things about it and am impressed by how cheap and easy it was to make, just wondering if anyone wants to share other recipes made just from juice or frozen concentrates that turned out well.



The key to any of these concentrates is to use 4 cans per gallon of wine made. This will yield great flavor. 

As others have mentioned, there is an abundance of good concentrates out there, just depends on your likes.

One of my go to's is to ferment Real Lemon and Real Lime juice and after it has cleared, rack on top of one of the concentrates, ie: cherry, blueberry/pomegranate, strawberry/kiwi, etc. You end up with a nice easy drinker. I usually run them to around 12-13% ABV. 

One of my favorites is jswordy's Super Sugar Welchs recipe. Do a search on here for it. It is awesome. Uses Welchs Concord concentrate.


----------

